# Shimano's footwear sizing



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

The time has come to ditch plattforms and I'm about to order some Shimano shoes, I've been reading Shimano sizing chart is different and I really don't want to get the wrong size

I am 12 (Vans, Puma) and even 13 (Nike, Adidas) depending on the shoes but as standard my foot is actually 1 foot long, as far as I can read I should be 48 in Shimano's

Does anybody who owns Shimano footwear is the same size I am?

Help me out please


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

I wear a size 13 and just picked up some shimanos in a 48. I am new to clipless and was told they should fit like a ski boot, ie: snug but not tight. The 48's are perfect. FYI if u buy from rei, you can test them for a couple weeks an return them if you don't like them.


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

i"m an 11 1/2 and wear a 45.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Thnx a bunch

So being a 12 I should be fine with 47 in Shimano brand I guess, is better to be a lil bit lose that a lil bit tight


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I typically wear a size 10.5 (Clarks, Nike, Wilson) - 11 (North Face) shoe. For SPD's, I wear a 46 Shimano (mo86), 45 Sidi and Lake shoes. You may want to try a pair at a LBS to make sure... 47 might be a bit short for a size 13.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a size 10 and wear a 44. Fit is comfy with toe wiggle room.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

I wear 10.5. I have 2 different pairs of Shimano's in size 45. On is a tad big and one is perfect.


----------



## sm007h (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a 10 and I wear a 44. The tag inside says it's a US 11.

My friend wears a size 13 and he wears a 48 in Specialized. I have no idea what the tag will say inside, though.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's the Shimano chart. It worked for me

EU/US are shoe sizes
CM is length of foot in cm


----------

